# Limb Lameness or Paralysis



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no idea but wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you all the best if figuring out what is going on with Charlie. Members here have seen it all so hopefully someone will chime in with some suggestions.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you suspect Lyme Disease, it is easy enough to "test"-put him on doxycycline. As long as the dose is high enough for his weight, you should see an almost immediate improvement (within a day or two). The Snap test and the C6 are usually pretty good at detecting Lyme Disease but no test is infallible.

Also, Lyme is only one of several tick borne diseases (TBD's). Doxy will treat several but not all of them.

If you really suspect TBD, I would run a full tick panel through Prototek (you can talk to their lab director) and I wouldn't wait for results but would go ahead with the doxy.

If you search the forum for Lyme, ehrlichia, and the other TBD's you can find a wealth of information.

This is a good site, with lots of information and an interactive map:

U.S. Regional Map of Lyme disease, Canine Ehrlichiosis, Heartworm, Anaplasma

A lot of vets are not tick-literate. I know mine weren't. They are good vets but just not familar with the most recent information. I had to ask for a C6 when my boy tested positive, and they would not give me the more aggressive dose of doxy to treat him. By the time my girl tested positive, they were suggesting the C6 and using the more aggressive dose for treatment as well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you go to neurologist? You mentioned he was tested for one thing, but did your vet examine, or did you go to a neurologist?

Last summer my dog had an issue to. Symptoms not like your dog at all, hers came on at once, within one running stride and then she was useless behind. After 10 days my vet recommended a neurologist, and when we went we were diagnosed with an FCE. Belle has made a come back. I just wonder if a neurologist would have a better understanding of what this could be and treatment. 

I know a friend took her dog to the same neurologist, he had something wrong with his spine in his neck, they did surgery, and her dog is returning to agility with the neurologists blessing. 

I love my vet but he is a general practitioner, and does not know all (his admission) so that was why he recommended a specialist. I wish you the best of luck. 

Welcome to the forum. :wavey:Have you posted any pictures of Charlie yet?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would ask the et to just put Charlie on Doxy for awhile. It sounds like lymes to me too. I hope you get results. It is so hard to see your dog this way and not able to help him. Sending healing thoughts our way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum and if your vet agrees I think many of the others are right, he should put Charlie on Doxy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with Maxs mom, our Casey started with her back paws turning under and we did not go to a neurologist. A year later, I sure do wish we had ruled that out for her and my peace of mind.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You can always try the doxy while trying to get another opinion, or see a specialist. The fact that he was bitten by a tick (at least one, since you saw it) lends strength to the TBD train of thought but it could certainly be something else as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> You can always try the doxy while trying to get another opinion, or see a specialist. The fact that he was bitten by a tick (at least one, since you saw it) lends strength to the TBD train of thought but it could certainly be something else as well.


Seconds... 

I was thinking rocky mountain fever from the sounds of this... <- I mainly find dog ticks on my guy and even on my clothes from my garden, so I'm scared to death about this disease. Even if it isn't as bad as all of the other tbds. 

Get a second opinion.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you treated for Lyme? It's easy enough and could rule it out. Do Goldens get DM like Borzoi and GSDs do?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Megora said:


> Seconds...
> 
> I was thinking rocky mountain fever from the sounds of this... <- I mainly find dog ticks on my guy and even on my clothes from my garden, so I'm scared to death about this disease. Even if it isn't as bad as all of the other tbds.
> 
> Get a second opinion.


RMSF scares me-in the late 70's, I had a friend in NC whose husband died of it. It was awful.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have a complete thyroid panel run. It sounds to me just like what my Jasper went through before he was finally diagnosed with hypothyroidism, though he never progressed to the point that your boy has. But he had the muscle weakness, lameness on different legs, lethargy and depression along with difficulty getting up from a lying down position. It won't hurt and may very well be the cause of the lameness. They can run the full thyroid panel when they test for the TBD.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would have a full tick panel sent to Idexx. It runs about $120 but it runs the full gammet for all kinds of tick borne diseases. Some things like babeosis aren't even picked up by this test and will need even more comprehensive testing.

He's at the right age for thyroid... might as well rule that out as well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just keep in mind that if he is sick, his thyroid could very likely test low as a result. It would not show as autoimmune thyroiditis but it could show as an abnormal thyroid reading, or a sick thyroid. Once the underlying cause has been treated, a sick thyroid should go back to normal, unlike autoimmune thyroiditis. In this case, you would definitely want a full thyroid panel run.

I still lean towards tick disease but it doesn't hurt to have a plan.


----------



## meg_mac19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thank you SO much for the amazing responses. Since my last post our vet has encouraged us to put Charlie on steriods to help his mobility, and at our request has also put him on doxycycline. He has just begun treatment and we don't expect to see results for another couple of days, but have our fingers crossed. If this treatment doesn't prove successful we will most likely consider a neurologist. Based on the posts here and conversations with a family friend who is also a vet, it sounds like this would be the most logical next step. We're fortunate because Charlie is still very happy (mildly frustrated that he needs assistance to get around), and his usual bright and crazy self. 

This forum is amazing and I am so happy to have stumbled upon it doing research! Definitely going to recommend it to friends who also have goldens!

Thank you all again!
Meg


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Steroids are contraindicated in Lyme disease, so you may not see the response you are hoping for with the doxy, if it is Lyme:

Lyme Disease (Borreliosis) in Dogs

I have had several dogs with Lyme disease, one fairly serious, and none of the vets used steroids.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Steroids are contraindicated in Lyme disease, so you may not see the response you are hoping for with the doxy, if it is Lyme:
> 
> Lyme Disease (Borreliosis) in Dogs


At the very least, I would do some research ASAP, and get back to your vet regarding the use of steroids at this point.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Since there are a variety of neurological conditions that fit your dog's symptoms, I'd make that appointment soon. It would also be good for the neuro vet to see your dog before treatment is begun, as steroids can mask the original symptoms, making an accurate diagnosis that much more difficult.


----------



## meg_mac19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Charlie continues to mystify us. He has just come from his visit with the Neurologist. The steriod and antibiotic treatment didn't take and our vet still feels that whatever is going on warrants further action. He is still bright and happy, just frustrated by his increasing immobility. The Neurology visit, although very thorough, still hasn't pointed us in a direction that will render diagnosis. They have essentially ruled out brain tumour and spinal tumour, and are thinking that this is most likely neuromuscular, either degenerative or immune related. Again, all things that have been on the table with our regular vet. My husband and I keep talking about all of Charlie's health issues, and everything seems to stem from jaw pain and a swollen eye in July 2010. This was the beginning of everything. Going back to the drawing board tonight I found some information online for Masticatory Myositis that really fits with his initial symptoms. I feel strongly that this initial concern has been heavily overlooked, and feel this is the key to a diagnosis. Interestingly enough, the swollen eye presented on his left side, and all of the problems, including what was identified during today's exam, are presenting on his left side. However, all four limbs are being affected. During today's visit the doctor asked us if Charlie always had sunken cheeks. He hasn't had the typical "full" face of a golden, but we have noticied since July that his cheeks have looked more sunken. This is characteristic of Masticatory Myositis. Another key "sign" - prominent top skull bone. He has also been showing this. The neurologist didn't mention Masticatory Myositis, however it certainly had us starting to go back to that first incident in July.

Does anyone have any experience with this, or know anyone who has experienced this with their golden? So much of this fits with his current symptoms, however instead of being localized to just his jaw (which is where it originally presented) it is now impacted other muscles. I feel its related if nothing else.

Sorry for the rambling. I feel it in my gut that Charlie's condition is treatable, but I worry that time just isn't on our side. We have another appointment with our vet on Friday to discuss today's appointment, and an appointment with the neurologist to run tests on Monday. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are so very much appreciated. I am so happy that i have stumbled upon this forum - it is amazing!

Thank you,
Meg


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's a list of Forum threads dealing with Masticatory Myositis

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=74005

Fingers crossed that you can find an answer in time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And here:

[email protected]: Masticatory muscle myositis in a Golden Retriever


----------



## meg_mac19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would post a little update on Charlie. Throughout this experience all I want is to get information out to the masses in the event there is even one other person who goes through something like this as well. We have been so fortunate to have such great care providers and caring people who have taken the time to help us search for information (Tahanee GR).

Charlie is appearing to be on the mend. His high doses of steriods and antibiotics regulated his breathing and helped him get his movement back. He still isn't walking but that is because all of his front shoulder muscles have atrophied and are now gone, and he has atrophy over the rest of his body. He met with a physiotherapist yesterday and begins his first session today. After observing him for a couple of hours yesterday she strongly feels that he will walk again. He has been fit for a temporary wheelchair so that he can begin to remember how to move and stand, so that it pretty exciting. His physio regimen includes hydrotherapy, massage and a variety of movements. He is going to be spending a lot of time with the physiotherapist in the next few weeks until we get our pool up and running so that we can continue his therapy at home. 

Although he is still undiagnosed, whatever came on so suddenly appears to have gone into remission, at least for now. He is himself 100% and crawling around, wanting to be where we are, even sitting on his own and shaking paws. 

If I can offer one piece of advice for anyone who has a sick pet and the means to follow through with any treatment, do it. Appeal to your care providers, maintain a solid timeline, use sites like this to connect with others who may have experienced something similar. Don't give up. You do know your pet better than anyone, and you will know when to stop fighting, and when to push on. Jeff and I are lucky, we didn't think that this would have a happy resolution, and although we aren't out of the woods, we know that we have all the right people involved to help us through.

I hope Charlie's story will someday help another family who are going through a similar event. Remember, it isn't cheap, and caring for a paralyzed pet is hard work. If you're like us, you don't even think about it, you just do what you can. The internet, though a scary place, is full of amazing information. Be careful not to read too much into it. I found the most helpful piece was reading other people's stories, they were more often relatable to Charlie's condition than a standard journal or wiki site.

Thank you all for your help throughout our journey. As soon as I can find a way to post pictures of Charlie on this site I will. We are going to document his recovery because we are just that crazy

Meg, Jeff and Charlie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meg and Jeff*

Meg and Jeff

Thank you for the info and the update on Charlie.
*To post pics, type your post in this box.*Then scroll down to manage attachments.
Choose Browse and go to where your picture is, choose open and and attach and then and bottom of the post choose submit reply and the pic should show up here.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I hope Charlie continues to improve. :crossfing

And thank you for not giving up on Charlie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Charlie. I'm sending prayers for continued recovery. I hope your next post will tell us he is walking again without assistance.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found this thread. I'm sorry for Charlie's condition and hope the therapy will help him build back his strength and muscles. He sounds like he has a great spirit and that will most certainly aid him in his recovery. 

Please keep us updated on his progress. God Bless.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please keep us updated on Charlie. Hope and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart and bless you for standing by your boy. Give him an ear rub from this Dallas crew and know our prayers are with you all that he comes back 100%.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Charlie has a fantastic family, I can tell. I am so glad to read that he's doing better. I hope this is some sort of freak thing and you never ever see it in Charlie again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We should all be so blessed to have family that will push and work hard for us as Charlie has in you. Your determination and love makes a huge positive impact on the outcome for him, and I am so glad you see progress. 

I am looking forward to your next updates saying he's really improving.


----------



## meg_mac19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I wish this post were with better news. Today, May 14th, our beautiful Charlie decided that he had fought long enough and passed away. He had been doing incredibly well with his physio therapy. He was up to 15 minutes in a hydrotherapy pool, and getting lots of other treatments. He was even starting to use his wheelchair. It was unexpected when we received a call from his Physiotherapist yesterday that he wasn't eating, taking treats or even really moving. We brought him to our vet and a blood test confirmed that his liver was going into failure, and his white blood cell count was up at a higher level than before. We never really did know what was going on with Charlie, and we never will, but we take such great comfort knowing that his last week was one of the best he has had in months. 

We will never, ever forget our first puppy, and we hope that someday his story will help another family. Right up until the end he wanted to be sure that we were ok, he kept clawing his way back until we had people around us who would help us when he was gone. He was more than a pet and the best dog anyone could want. 

Thank you all for your interest in Charlie's story. He will not soon be forgotten. I am now going to attempt to post some pics

Meg and Jeff


----------



## dbjohnson (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie.


----------



## sandyyywww (May 27, 2014)

*My Buddy*

Our golden is 13 years old now, but he now has no use of both his hind legs and our xrays just showed today a calcium build up around his spine that is causing paralysis. He is immobile and cannot get around at all without help. Fortunately for him, he's not experiencing a sense of pain from this, but unfortunately for us, there's not much else we can do for him; a referral for an MRI at $2,000 and possible surgery at upwards of $5000 with no guarantees that it will remedy the situation. This all came on fast and began with him trembling and quivering while at rest, and within a week he couldn't use his hind legs at all. Its worth it to get xrays if you can to see more; Best wishes to you and a hopeful recovery.


----------

